# Gobstopper



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I just watched the trailer for fake movie "Gobstopper". It looks great! Christopher Lloyd makes for a sadistic Wonka! Why don't they make REAL movies like this?

http://www.gobstoppermovie.com/


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

I'd like to see that movie be real, too! Looks better than most of the real movies.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Where does it say that it is fake?


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

That would be a wicked cool movie!

Google gobstopper SI, it's a fake but you never know.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Of course they won't make this movie....because it would ruin Gene Wilder and Depps reputation and show them as hacks ....Bah-hahahahahahaha
and wee-man is in it.....Sweet!!!!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

its funnyordie.com they do stuff like this all the time but it looks amazing hahaha


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, as if the original Willy Wonka weren't scary enough!

Christopher Lloyd rules!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Hauntiholik said:


> Why don't they make REAL movies like this?
> 
> http://www.gobstoppermovie.com/


Cause they're too busy making crummy remakes of Hit Movies!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

goblin said:


> cause they're too busy making crummy remakes of hit movies! :d


exactly!!!!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

What you need to do is show it to them, tell them it's a hit movie, and they'll
do a remake of it!


----------

